# Need Help! Problem With Plow



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

i have a boss v 8.2 plow, currently its snowing in michigan, and i was hooking my plow up getting ready for tomorrow, and the motor when it is hooked up to the truck continues to makea noise and it doesnt sound good. its not the celenoid does anyone have any feed back if so please email me or respond to this post [email protected]


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

Is the plow functioning at all. Lifting, turning?


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

yeh its moving all 8 ways, but it is making a noise once hooked up to the car when i move the plow any which way, it doesnt make the noise but when it gets into position the noise starts again


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

really could use a hand dealer is closed tomorrow, and i need to be out plowing tomorrow


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

What kind of noise is it making? Kind of hard without hearing it or seeing it.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

You hooked it to the car? Theres your problem. lol

Seriously though.....check pump fluids and such is all I can recommend at this stage.


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

I have checked all the pump fluied, i changed the celenoid
thinking there was something wrong with it turns out there
was nothing wrong at all with the celenoid. After hooking my 
my v plow to truck it hooks up correctly and everything,
just the motor continues to run and its not stopping at all.
There was a spark when i was hooking it up, i thought it might
be the ground i took a look at that everything seemed fine, 
but i could be wrong, if any body has any idea wut it could be
please let me know asap, thx alot.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

just a guess try un hooking your controler and see if it still runs sounds like its getting power all the time.


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

after unhooking the controller, the motor stops, and when u turn the controller off the motor stops, any suggestions on wut this problem could be


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like the controller, Unplug it and take it inside and clean it. They don't like to have (your favorite beverage) spilled on them or any dirt. you can remove the screws and carefully pull it apart and spray it clean with some electrical contact cleaner ( you can get the stuff almost any where).


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

cleaned the controller, and its not that the motor is still running, thanks to everyone for their responses its helping alot getting me closer to fixing the problem. Keep in mind that this is a brand new setup and hasnt even touched snow yet.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

did you try it when you picked it up from the dealer? sounds like the controller is bad or wired wrong? try another controller if you have or can borrow one. if it still does it it's wired wrong. good luck randy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

esshakim said:


> cleaned the controller, and its not that the motor is still running, thanks to everyone for their responses its helping alot getting me closer to fixing the problem. Keep in mind that this is a brand new setup and hasnt even touched snow yet.


 Never mind:waving: I didn't know it was new!!!

There really is not much to hook up any more with a new plow all you do is hook up power leads and grounds and mount a solenoid. Cheek your plug, unplug it and look in side are the pins straight and make sure it is plugged in tight. Cheek the connections at the solenoid. then cheek the looming for your controller through the fire wall to the controller for any cuts and any loose connectors. If this does not fix it take the cover off of the pump and cheek the connections there. Be careful not to drop the plow on your foot. lol
Or,,do you know the name of the guy that owns the shop you bought your plow from? I would look him up and tell him your new plow does not work right and you need it to work right as you have to make a living too. He already has your money. service ??Warranty??


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

checked out the connections at the pump and the plows motor is still making the noise. Seriously dont know wut to do. all ready called my dealer and told them i want a new plow and im returning this one. since it hasnt touch a storm yet or been used. I have 45 pissed off accounts that want their snow done, currently trying to get ahold of a backup drive who is out doing his own accounts. I appreciate the help if anyone else has an idea of what might be wrong please inform me thx


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your telling me the guy that you got the plow from after paying $$$
he won't meet you at his shop and fix it today??

What happened in taking some pride in what you do???
I guess you can't get any service any more..:realmad:


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

tried getting ahold of the dealer, and that didnt work, ive made several attempts to contact other plow companies in the area, i even approaced several drivers and no body can determine wut the hell is wrong with this plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't call the dealer there probably closed, call the guy that sold you the plow?
Do you know his name, did you get his card? Look him up at his home # and call him and have him fix it!!!


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

i know his name and just can get ahold of him at home i left a message


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep trying.(calling him).... good luck.. hopefully someone else on here can help you.. Have you gone to Boss web site and look at there troubleshooting chart?


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

been to the boss site, i made my own guess on wuts wrong im thinking its electrical and has something to do with the motor, bc when the remote control is on the motor continues to make a noise that its not suppose to be making. now i just have to figure out how to fix this problem, i


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

turns out the problem with my plow was the remote control there was a short circuit in it which caused the plow motor to run non stop


----------

